# Tattoo Policies



## NHPaul4

The guys in my PD are looking to change the tattoo policy in our PD to allow sleeves, or other forearm tattoo's, so long as they do not have any discriminatory on them. Does anyone have any example policies we may use? Thank you!


----------



## Hush

Is this a department in between Meredith and Belmont?


----------



## NHPaul4

Nada, up in the legit middle of no where.


----------

